

Show HN: Cotton Drop. Streetwear delivered to you monthly - sounds231
http://cottondrop.com

======
duiker101
No images(or at least, I don't see them). No prices, doesn't even say
delivered where, exactly what is this page attempting to?

~~~
cottondrop
No subscription fees. You set your monthly shipment budget, and a box with
various streetwear brands/products will ship to you monthly. You get one week
to decide what you keep. Then you send back what you don't want, and you get
charged for what you kept.

------
ericnolte
The service is free. Can you include examples of brands or styles of clothing
included? Maybe a sample of one month's package?

------
richardbrevig
I'm curious to know how much you're planning to charge for this service.

